# really fine hair algae... grrrrrrrrrrrr



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

You need to make sure you CO2 levels are at 30ppm and constant. Another alternative is to lower the amount of light you have. Assuming that your CO2 is not stable.........with that amount of light, I dont think any critter is going to keep you completely clean.
jB


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

C02 content is low, you can help by adding sodium bicarb/baking soda to increase kh to 3 or 4.
Also would not hurt to increase you're P04 to around 1ppm.

Try the sodium and see where that put's you're kh, then test ph/kh/C02 against the chart to see where you stand.
http://www.sfbaaps.com/reference/table_01.shtml


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

American Flag Fish is said to be a good hair algae eater, also a bunch of Amano shrimps might help in keeping it down.


----------



## Pescado Guy (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! Ok so i replaced my DIY co2 and used a pH buffer to lower to 6.0 (a little faster than i wanted to but everything seems to be ok). I now have a kH of 1dkh and with the extra co2 im reading 30 ppm. Ill keep it up this way and see what happens. I also realized that i have been dosing phosphate into the tank at 1/10 what i thought. This means that before i had basically no phosphate. Now i got around 1 mg/l so and i know that thats is much better. Thanks for the help you guys and i hope to see some improvements soon. Any more info would still be helpful.

Kevin


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

You will want to bring your KH up to at least 3 for PH stability. You should not use anything to change your PH. To measure the amount of CO2 in a tank you will want to use the PH to KH relation. This can be thrown off by using these PH adjusters. If you want to change your PH, do it by adding CO2.
jB


----------

